
Kubernetes Goat: Vulnerable Kubernetes Cluster Environment - madhuakula
https://github.com/madhuakula/kubernetes-goat
======
madhuakula
I have recently created "Kubernetes Goat", designed to be intentionally
vulnerable cluster environment to learn and practice Kubernetes security.

Hopefully it's helpful for the community to learn. I would love to see your
feedback/suggestions.

